# plastisol vendor free shipping?



## uncenshirt (Mar 2, 2012)

I live near orange county/ los angeles. I was wondering if there were any plasitisol vendors that has free shipping over a certain amount. 

if not, do any of you guys know any popular/good plasitsol vendors near the orange county / los angeles area?

Any help would be great. Thanks guys!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Are you looking for stock or custom designs?


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Ryonet has inks and free shipping on orders over $100 Screen Printing Supplies, Screen Printing Equipment & Screen Printing Kits.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html

But at present this deal is hard to beat.... 15 cent One Color Heat Transfers


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

royster13 said:


> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html
> 
> But at present this deal is hard to beat.... 15 cent One Color Heat Transfers


It didn't say if there was a minimum.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

uncenshirt said:


> I live near orange county/ los angeles. I was wondering if there were any plasitisol vendors that has free shipping over a certain amount.
> 
> if not, do any of you guys know any popular/good plasitsol vendors near the orange county / los angeles area?
> 
> Any help would be great. Thanks guys!


Just to clarify. Are you looking for plastisol ink or plastisol transfers?


----------



## uncenshirt (Mar 2, 2012)

i meant plastisol transfers.. like those custom heat transfers. I was looking at the plastisol vendors online, but they require shipping. 

So i was wondering if there were local shops around la or oc area so i could pick up instead.


----------

